# House training problems!



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know what to do! I have a beautiful 5 month old Golden named Lily. At about 9 weeks old she started giving command to go outside. Once she started doing that she NEVER had a single accident in the house, and she never just had free reign so I am sure of this. 
Well when she was about 3 1/2 months old we went on a family vacation and were not allowed to take her so we dropped her off at the breeder who we got her from( who is my uncle) At the time he had the mother, father and a litter mate. She seemed to have a wonderful time and was very happy to see us. I was worried that she would come back un-house broken from spending mostofher time outside, but she was very happy to see us and came home and immediately went back to giving her normal commands. 
About 2weeks after we got back she had an accident on the living room floor. I thought maybe she was just to young to hold it, but she started doing it repeatedly. I thought maybe that she could just smell that scent on the carpet, but this went on for weeks. Anytime she was out she would go on the carpet. I did crait-training all over again and she still went back to going on the carpet. It was always just pee.
We have just moved to a new house with brand new carpet and I figured it was a chance for a fresh start. For the first week she had been doing great. BUT if I walk out of the room she will go!!!!!! This morning I walked out of the room for just a minute and she did number 2 on the carpet!!!! Didn't bark or anything to let me know she needed to go out. This is driving me crazy. She never even did number 2 on the carpet when she was a little puppy. She is now 5 months old and I don't know what to do! Can anyone help me or give me any advise?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You will have to go back to square one and start house training all over. Crate or leash her and never let her loose unsupervised in the house. More frequent trips outside and make sure she goes poop and potty before coming back in, no playing around outside until she potties. If she doesn't go in a a short time, bring her back in, crate or leash her to you, and then take her out again in 10 minutes or so to try again. Also encourage her signal, whatever she uses to tell you she needs to go out, really make it a party when she tells you, and really make it a party when she potties outside.

Be sure you get Natures Miracle or some other non-ammonia cleaner to remove the urine odor where she has gone in the house.

Retraining her should go easier this around though, she's older and has better bladder control. It happens sometimes, they just need a refresher course. The key is to NEVER let her go unsupervised until you are confident she has really gotten the house training.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the response! I don't think I have ever heard of a golden that couldn't be trained, but I am beginning to worry!! I will try starting all over. Thanks again!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

5 months old is still really young, and you can't say with absolute certainty they are completely house trained until past 6 or 8 months, in my opinion. 

One other thing, you might take her and have her checked for a urinary tract infection. They can and do make dog pee when they otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have any advice on housebreaking Lily, but her picture sure is cute!

Darlene (also known as Mom)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also think tightening up her feeding schedule might help. With Tango, I ended up changing from 6 am and 6 pm meals for the three goldens to 6 am and 4 pm, bc she was having issues at night. That worked bc it gave me two extra hours to make sure she seriously pottied before bed, and she is now thoroughly housebroken. Airing the dog before time loose in the house is key.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

LuvGoldens said:


> I don't have any advice on housebreaking Lily, but her picture sure is cute!
> 
> Darlene (also known as Mom)


 
Well thank you Mom!


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanted to give a little update! Lily hasn't gone in the house once since I first made this post! I just stopped giving her free time in the house. The last two days I have let her have some free time in the house and she hasn't had an accident and has given commands to go outside. One time she ran up to me and spun around in circles really fast and then ran to the door. Makes me feel good that she actually tried hard to go out! I'm not going to let her be home alone anytime soon, but I think it might have finally clicked. Thanks for the advise. I thought I was going to loose my mind!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that things are looking up for you. Keep up the good work.


----------

